# Are You Generally Happy And Content?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

A simple question requiring some introspection: do you consider yourself generally happy and content?

I shall keep this poll anonymous. Thank you for participating.


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

Perfectly, thanks for asking.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I've always been happy and content except for my high school years.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I voted "yes". Pure and simple.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I voted 'yes'. I do have worries - about my spouse and about my mother - but I appreciate life and all it has to offer, particularly love, nature, music, and language. So - yes.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

I voted yes.

I have so many things to be thankful for that I definitely appreciate life. I have worries, but , hey, I'm still here so why worry?


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

This is the kind of pure and simple poll I like, unlike others which only appear to be pure and simple.

I am generally indifferent to happiness and contentment, which means I am usually happy and content.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Not to be a kill Joy, but generally no. I like to think I'm a nice person but....well that me.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

In general? No, not since probably my last summer of elementary school. That doesn't mean I don't enjoy brief moments of happiness or contentment like when I'm listening to music I really like, asleep, escaping into a tv show, film, or novel, surrounded by family and friends; but otherwise, those moments are rare and short lived compared to all the misgivings, anxiety, isolation, hopelessness, and anger/frustration with other people(which is still pretty frequent). That might explain my tastes in music, though: I'm more moved by generally upbeat and major-key works possibly because they remind me that there are still good, beautiful things in life that make it worth living.


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I was one of the first to vote 

Did you know that today is Blue Monday? :lol:


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

I think my whole life has been pleasure-seeking on the background of misery. But I get a laugh out of this, so generally I'm quite content.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

I am generally quite happy but in constant terror of the future.



Giordano said:


>


I'm living in the future.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Generally happy. My 20s weren't good, but that was more than 20 years ago.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

MoonlightSonata said:


> I'm living in the future.


Well, we're all living in the future when literally compared with Lao Tzu anyway. maybe his philosophy was much more relevant in his day, but it's a bit too simplistic for me to relate to.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

It has a beautiful simplicity, but it is not simplistic. 
As the Old Master also said, 'He who lives out his days has had a long life.'


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

MoonlightSonata said:


> I'm living in the future.


Just bring some music back to the present now and then.


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

Not really, no. (fifteen characters)


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm continually annoyed that I have to wait a full 3 seconds between "liking" posts, but, aside from that, I suppose I can't really complain.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

It's the 30 seconds gap between searches that bothers me - but maybe Providence put it there for a Purpose, to make the rest of Existence seem sweeter... :angel:


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Ingélou said:


> ...but I appreciate life and all it has to offer, particularly love, nature, music, and language. So - yes.


I draw a lot of my happiness from these four things (and some of the unhappiness too - imagine speaking German for 2.5 weeks and then forgetting something simple like "driver's license" *where is the facepalm smiley?*) and although I do have misgivings about the state of the economy, the future of the West etc. and I do sometimes feel lonely, I am usually content.

However, I think contentment and happiness are two different things. Happiness is the absolute joy, the great high, "der Gipfel" as the Germans put it, and it can only be achieved seldom, under extraordinary circumstances. Contentment is something more average and more achievable, it is the state of equlibrium between happy and unhappy.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

trazom said:


> Well, we're all living in the future when literally compared with Lao Tzu anyway. maybe his philosophy was much more relevant in his day, but it's a bit too simplistic for me to relate to.


Because he's showing that the essence of life is quite simple. The misery is all in loathing over the past and projecting into the future, which is like a heroin addiction in our culture. We do it so much that we don't even realize how unnatural it is, haha.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

'Living in the present' is really mindfulness, which a lot of people are finding helpful these days. 
Basically, it's enjoying the taste of the food that you're eating rather than gloating over the next course.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm very happy and content, so don't bother me!!


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Come to think about it, my view of happiness is quite consistent with the heathen Germanic philosophy: enjoy every good thing that comes your way, because none of it will last. There is no eternal bliss in view, even Walhalla and Folkwang (the hall of the beauty goddess Freya) will be destroyed, and the gods themselves along with the best of men will lay down their lives in the last defence of all that is good and worthy in this world. The earth will be recreated anew after that, but none will be around to see it. And destiny works mostly against you, but with wit and courage you can overcome it. That is why enjoy to the full all the good things it sends you while it does, from music to the glorious nature, to a party with friends to being close to the one you love. It is a fatalistic concept, but also very realistic one, and I find it beautiful.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> It's the 30 seconds gap between searches that bothers me - but maybe Providence put it there for a Purpose, to make the rest of Existence seem sweeter... :angel:


I suggest searching the forum using Google instead--you'll be amazed at the time you save. Perfect bliss may be just around the corner for you!


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

I voted 'don't know', though the question doesn't bother me. I'm quite up and down, so I don't know whether I'm a happy person who has very miserable episodes or vice versa- like the question of whether a zebra is black with white stripes or white with black stripes! These days I live rather defensively in order to preserve my equilibrium, avoiding both emotional upset where possible and also uncomfortable social activities, although I think the latter have lost their ability to unsettle me. At school I was made miserable by other people, but at university I did it to myself, working crazy hours to try to keep up with the more gifted kids and forcing myself to endure the kind of not-fun manic socialising students do: clubbing, college bops, drinking and drugs marathons (the latter as sober observer rather than participant, as drugs terrify me and I can't physically tolerate alcohol). Note to younger self: there's no need to constantly prove you're as good as everyone else, and in any case 'as good as' does not mean 'the same as', so if you don't like crowds of drunkards or blaring electronic music that's OK.

Speaking more generally now, the other kind of avoidable pressure and self-blame that makes people unhappy is the idea that we must all be upbeat and 'positive' all the time, which is of course unachievable. Loneliness in particular is part of the human condition, and experiencing it does not make one a failure- something I also wish I had appreciated in my self-loathing younger days.

So, what makes me happy? Music, the children, puerile humour, wasting time on the internet, exercise (so terrible to contemplate, but pleasurable to actually do) books, daydreaming, nice clothes (now possible again because I'm no longer fat) friends, sunshine, the prospect of living abroad... plenty really. I can count my blessings indeed.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

No.
I appreciate all that life has given me, but being alone really does take the edge off it.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Voted yes ... happy and contented with life as it is. 

I have a wonderful wife, three grown sons, great house, my piano, my church job, and food in the pantry and fridge.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2015)

Not at this present moment in time, no.

I take the trouble to offer a reasoned counter-argument to criticisms of Radiohead and their music, and those who offered the criticisms haven't found the time (or the inclination) to reply. I mean, they might at least return to tell me that I'm talking 80110ck$!! 

:tiphat:


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm splitting a gut. I think my posts this morning are positively powdery :lol: (as in hpowders  )


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

In that case you should be listening to a lot of J.S. Bach. If not, it's only pseudo-powdery.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

As a survivor of cancer and pancreatitis (this is what did in Hindemith) I am just happy to still be here.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

My happiness is none/zip/zero of your concern.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

^^^  I *was* feeling happy, till just a moment ago...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Vaneyes said:


> My happiness is none/zip/zero of your concern.


Looks like my secondary school councillor after he recommended I become a shepherd.

"NOW GET OUT OF MY OFFICE AND GO DO IT!!!!!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

hpowders said:


> Looks like my secondary school councillor after he recommended I become *a shepherd*.
> 
> "NOW GET OUT OF MY OFFICE AND GO DO IT!!!!!


It's not too late. Get this dog and you're more than halfway there...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Vaneyes said:


> It's not too late. Get this dog and you're more than halfway there...


But it might interfere with my posting obligations.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Vaneyes said:


> My happiness is none/zip/zero of your concern.


Simply avoid the poll, it is not compulsory. I hope this choice to avoid the poll makes you happy in any case.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Generally happy, lovely wife, 3 bright and nice kids, dogs, health, enough money, music, all that.
Where the F€&k do these pitchblack spells of sadness come from? Not often, thank god, but they can raise their ugly head...


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Yes, I am. I love where I live, I love being a Stanford student, and I am greatly looking forward to the future. I've been lucky and I recognize it (and appreciate it). 

Doesn't mean I don't have my issues (I was diagnosed with OCD, for example), but overall, I'm pretty content with my life


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Tristan said:


> Yes, I am. I love where I live, I love being a Stanford student, and I am greatly looking forward to the future. I've been lucky and I recognize it (and appreciate it).
> 
> Doesn't mean I don't have my issues (I was diagnosed with OCD, for example), but overall, I'm pretty content with my life


Do you wash your hands after every visit to the bathroom and is this what they mean by OCD?


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

SiegendesLicht said:


> Do you wash your hands after every visit to the bathroom and is this what they mean by OCD?


Well of course I do 

But no, that's not the type of OCD I have. For me, it's more about not being able to relax until I do something that's trivial and nitpicking and noticing tiny imperfections to the point where I recognize how ridiculous I'm being. I have it pretty mild compared to some stories I've read, though, so I'm not complaining too much. -_-


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

SiegendesLicht said:


> Do you wash your hands after every visit to the bathroom and is this what they mean by OCD?


It's different for everyone - I tend to count everything and look for the 'right' numbers even though I know it's ridiculous, otherwise it seems as thought something terrible will happen. Also, everything around me has to be aligned - not necessarily tidy though! - otherwise it will annoy me and irritate me until I fix it.
That said, yes, I do always wash my hands.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Tristan said:


> Well of course I do
> 
> But no, that's not the type of OCD I have. For me, it's more about not being able to relax until I do something that's trivial and nitpicking and noticing tiny imperfections to the point where I recognize how ridiculous I'm being. I have it pretty mild compared to some stories I've read, though, so I'm not complaining too much. -_-


I incline to the obsessive side of the Obsessive-Compulsive spectrum; nevertheless, I have structured my life around a fairly rigid routine. While it can occasionally be debilitating, it consorts well with my temperament.

Small wonder that I work in the mathematics.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

hpowders said:


> But it might interfere with my posting obligations.


No, these dogs type, too.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

ArtMusic said:


> Simply avoid the poll, it is not compulsory. I hope this choice to avoid the poll makes you happy in any case.


Easy said than done. I caught pollio here in 2010.


----------



## Fagotterdammerung (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm not, but I have had periods of being so. 0-6, 8-9, 16-19, and 23-25 strike me as times I've spent being more happy than not happy ( for reference purposes, I'm 27 now ).

I'm doing my best to get myself to a point in life where I'm more satisfied than not, but I can't say I'm there.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Vaneyes said:


> Easy said than done. I caught pollio here in 2010.


There is a vaccine for that. It's called watch and car forums. You should recover in about two weeks.


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm on the fence generally, but right now I'd say yes, having just re-watched Forrest Gump.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

I'd describe myself currently as not very thrilled with my overall position in life, but extremely optimistic I'm going to turn things for the better soon. So I'm an unhappy optimist.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

MoonlightSonata said:


> I'm living in the future.


None of this has happened yet.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I have reached a place of happiness, a granite fortress of contentment. It is a state of mind; it cannot be taken away from me. I don't even know how I did it. It just happened when I was busy doing other things.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Yes, pretty firmly. As I've gotten older, bad things that happen to me have become more like bugs in the windshield, and not things that completely steered me off course. I've had a lot of disappointments roughly in the last 12 months, but I'd also say that last year in particular was one of the happiest in my life. It takes a lot of perspective. What happens with "unhappy" people is that they actually put good things in the perspective that those moments are momentary, and misery is the overarching state of existence. I'm the opposite.

To live in the future isn't always anxiety-ridden. Sometimes instead of anxiety, you have _hope!_ Hope is the anticipation of good things to come, things that are _certain_. I have a lot to look forward to this year, but not even just that. I look not to tomorrow, or next month, but beyond, to the point in time I'll know I'll be free of all the evils in this world. That brings health to the present and inspiration to live every day to the fullest.


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

MoonlightSonata said:


> I'm living in the future.


We're living in the future
_I'll tell you how I know
I read it in the paper
Fifteen years ago
We're all driving rocket ships
And talking with our minds
And wearing turquoise jewelry
And standing in soup lines_
-John Prine


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Xaltotun said:


> I have reached a place of happiness, a granite fortress of contentment. It is a state of mind; it cannot be taken away from me. I don't even know how I did it. *It just happened when I was busy doing other things.*


*Exactly!* :tiphat:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I prefer to fake it till I make it


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

Fagotterdammerung said:


> I'm not, but I have had periods of being so. 0-6, 8-9, 16-19, and 23-25 strike me as times I've spent being more happy than not happy ( for reference purposes, I'm 27 now ).


Pardon my curiosity, but what exactly happened to make age 7 stand out as unhappy?


----------

